# Ferrari 575 HGTC SuperAmerica by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*This is a 2005 Ferrari 575 HGTC SuperAmerica, one of my all-time favorite F-cars and truly one of the most stunning front engined Ferrari's ever made. This particular car is fitted with a 6spd. manual gearbox, there are only 12 SuperAmericas in the world with a 6spd. gated shift.

In my mind I have always kept a list of fine cars that I would hope to detail someday and I am humbled to say I have had the chance to work on most all of them. Crossing off the 575 SuperAmerica from that list last week came with great excitement!

The car both mechanically and aesthetically was in excellent condition before the detail but the paintwork did need some attention to bring out its full potential.

And on with the detail....

After preparing the car for the detail all plastic & rubber trimwork, vents and clear bra lines were taped off to prevent damage during the correction stages



















Measurements were taken with an electronic PTG before and during each stage of correction










Under the LED light swirls, RIDS and holograms were found. Certain areas of the car were in worse condition than others. A proper 3 stage correction was needed to remove, refine and finish out the paintwork to a leveled gloss

Before:










After compounding:










Rear bumper as with most Ferrari's had some more sever defects, this included more RIDS and some left over wetsanding marks/pigtailing



















After compounding with wool, defects gone, haze to be refined with Menzerna 203s










Trunk area required multiple passes to remove some of the deeper marks, here s a 50/50 showing the difference










Working with DA cutting disc for the more delicate areas




























Driver side front fender before:










After:










Once all compounding and polishing work was complete a final finishing step using Menzerna PO85rd and a black foam pad on the rotary was used to refine out any residual haze and bring out the depth and gloss

Here is the car outside after finishing and an IPA wipedown, no last step protection applied yet.... just goes to show you proper prep and polishing is really what makes the difference in a finish (please mind the Porsche Cayman R lurking in the background, pics of that will be up soon as well)










The interior was in excellent shape but all doorjambs were still waxed, rubber seals treated, leather conditioned with Leather Masters and carpets vacuumed

Finished interior photos (the translucent roof brings in a lot more light, gives the car a very airy feel when sitting inside, another reason I just love this car)



















Tires were dressed with Swissvax Pneu, wheels sealed using Nanolex professional alloy sealant, trim dressed in Wolf's trim coat and the LSP is something I am still testing but will let you in on once I have put it on a few more cars but so far its outstanding!

The car was finished around 7pm, here are the final photos....



















The "Bubble" is by far my favorite part of this car





















































*

Thanks for reading!

All the best,

Dave
Street Dreams Detail


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work Dave  Love that 50/50 on the trunk, dunno how in the world an area like this could be like that but whatever ^^

Awesome garage there as well !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fabulous car! I agree with you about the manual shift Ferrari's, and even more special now they don't make one any more!

One of my friends searched long and hard to find the right 360 Spider in Red with Crema leather and a manual gearbox, and it was well worth it when he bought the car, amazing!

Your work is stunning, i always enjoy reading your write ups!


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome work as usual


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing...what wax is on top?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Stunning car and lovely work.:thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely job well done,not sure about the rear end veiw of the car though looks a bit odd to me like they had a different person to style the back.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work as is your standart 

This car is really awesome. :thumb:


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

Outstanding work! Something to set the bar at in my opinion :thumb: A great succinct write up as well with no pointless clay photos or overly detailed descriptions of process.


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

What a fantastic car. Great work too.


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Best colour! job well done


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

love your work, highest standard as usual, lovely car to work on


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*That's one of my favourite Ferrari's Dave , excellent work and write up thanks for taking the time to share :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Jesus that shine is immense!! Excellence as expected :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Amazing job mate, looks mint.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work as usual


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top finish Dave:thumb:


----------



## ben-150 (Nov 7, 2010)

Fantastic work Dave, I love this Ferrari:argie:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> *That's one of my favourite Ferrari's Dave , excellent work and write up thanks for taking the time to share :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


I love it too, when I got the call that it finally came in I couldnt wait to get started:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lovely Car and great work - We have one of these close to us in Ascot


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> Lovely Car and great work - We have one of these close to us in Ascot


Thanks WHIZ :thumb:


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

Another great job done


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

greenwagon said:


> Another great job done


Thanks!


----------

